# New guns=FUN IN THE COUNTRY!!



## jackrat (Jan 19, 2012)

Just picked up a couple new AR15's today. One is a standard Bushmaster AR. The other has been tricked out and "sniperized" I think I'm in love!


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Jan 19, 2012)

oh man, I would be in love too. those are complementing that grizzly very nicely!


----------



## Tom (Jan 19, 2012)

What caliber(s)?

Good lord man! Don't leave out the important details! Have you sighted in the one in your left hand? What kind of groups are you getting? I just got my first AR in the last couple of years. Love it. Those things can run.


----------



## jackrat (Jan 19, 2012)

Tom said:


> What caliber(s)?
> 
> Good lord man! Don't leave out the important details! Have you sighted in the one in your left hand? What kind of groups are you getting? I just got my first AR in the last couple of years. Love it. Those things can run.


They are both .223. Oh yeah,I ran over 100 rounds through the big one. At 100 yards,I can stack them in a 1" circle all day. I'll be doing some testing tomorrow at 200 and beyond. I'm anxious to see just how far out I can go with it. I've got a few things I want to do to the Bushmaster,but it's still a pretty slick little gun as it is.


----------



## wellington (Jan 19, 2012)

Men and their toys


----------



## Tom (Jan 19, 2012)

Mmmm... nice.

Now we need to go look at a .308 version. In case any bad guys try to hide behind a tree... at 800 yards...


----------



## jackrat (Jan 19, 2012)

Tom said:


> Mmmm... nice.
> 
> Now we need to go look at a .308 version. In case any bad guys try to hide behind a tree... at 800 yards...


ROFL I was actually looking at the .460 upper with the predator barrel for the Bushmaster.





wellington said:


> Men and their toys


We never grow up,do we? I'm pushing 50 and it hasn't happened yet.


----------



## Tom (Jan 19, 2012)

.460? What is that like $11 per shot?


----------



## jackrat (Jan 19, 2012)

Tom said:


> .460? What is that like $11 per shot?


That is one of the things I have to check before taking the plunge.LOL It's available in 6.5 also.


----------



## exoticsdr (Jan 19, 2012)

You damn sexy beast!...hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## jackrat (Jan 19, 2012)

exoticsdr said:


> You damn sexy beast!...hahahahahahahahahaha


Yes,I am.


----------



## african cake queen (Jan 19, 2012)

nice, super nice! hey if we get any zombies i'll know who to call.'lol'


----------



## lynnedit (Jan 19, 2012)

wellington said:


> Men and their toys





jackrat said:


> exoticsdr said:
> 
> 
> > You damn sexy beast!...hahahahahahahahahaha
> ...





momo said:


> nice, super nice! hey if we get any zombies i'll know who to call.'lol'



One big LOL all around...


----------



## Momof4 (Jan 19, 2012)

I think I will stay on your good side

Very cool toys!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 20, 2012)

Life looks good for you, lol...Congrats!


----------



## N2TORTS (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh yea Ratman" .... they are nice arnt they?
Here is a build out of a Smith @ Wesson MP 5.56 ...
green laser pressure sensitive , along with an incredible red dot sight....

Not much chance of hiding eh .....






JD~


----------



## jackrat (Jan 20, 2012)

jackrat said:


> exoticsdr said:
> 
> 
> > You damn sexy beast!...hahahahahahahahahaha


Those are the exact words of the nurse at the moment of my birth! ROFL





N2TORTS said:


> Oh yea Ratman" .... they are nice arnt they?
> Here is a build out of a Smith @ Wesson MP 5.56 ...
> green laser pressure sensitive , along with an incredible red dot sight....
> 
> ...


Whoa! JD,that is sweeeet!


----------



## N2TORTS (Jan 20, 2012)

Ratman' ... forgot to mention I have a New case of 200rds for an
AK. ~ 7.62 
New Yugo Army FMJ ( NOT reloads) ... bought at recent gun show , dude gave me wrong size . I'll sell for one heck of a deal ~ 75 bucks for the case!


----------



## jackrat (Jan 20, 2012)

N2TORTS said:


> Ratman' ... forgot to mention I have a New case of 200rds for an
> AK. ~ 7.62
> New Yugo Army FMJ ( NOT reloads) ... bought at recent gun show , dude gave me wrong size . I'll sell for one heck of a deal ~ 75 bucks for the case!


Wow,that is a deal. I don't have a .308,but I might get it from you anyway.I'll let you know in a couple days,if that's OK.


----------

